# Applying to 90% polyester/10% spandex blend



## Lawrence Fulgier (Oct 3, 2009)

I am new to heat pressing rhinestones and was just recently asked to apply rhinestones to warm-up jackets that were 90% polyester. I applied a few and seemed to have scorched the material. Is there anything I can do to help make the jackets look somewhat normal again? Any kind of treatments? I have been searching the internet for any answers and haven't found anything except that I should have used some type of teflon sheet during the process. I am afraid I am going to get stuck buying 35 jackets if I can't find a way to fix or make them look better. At least the jewels have stuck to the jackets (for the most part). HELP!!


----------



## razzledazzle (Oct 8, 2009)

Dont think there is a fix if the material has the "melted" look. We press at 325 for 10 seconds, then remove the transfer tape, then add a cover sheet and press for 10 more seconds. This probably wont help on the stuff you have already done, but may be helpgull in the future


----------

